# Fantasy authors please tell us about your books here.



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Taking a cue from author Joseph Komen, I thought it would be a great idea to create a thread to introduce our fellow Kindle Boards members to the fantasy books written by authors here in The Book Bazaar. It will make it easier for fantasy readers to find our books in one place. If you have written a fantasy book, please share your thoughts with us and let us know what your inspiration for writing your books is and what they are about. Of course, our non-author members are encouraged to join in on the fun as well.

_Authors, please include the image link to your books so that we can not only better track this discussion, but also visit your sales page. 
_

Fantasy Books by Kindle Boards Authors:

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga)

Dead Man's Rain

The Mister Trophy

Wistril Compleat

Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)

Fire-Heart (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)

The Jade Owl

The Third Peregrination

The Dragon's Pool

Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1

Half Were House

Beast Within

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers)

The Summoner

Cry for the Moon

The Prophet of Rain

Beneath a Star-Blue Sky

The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman

The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess I should start this off. My Young Adult fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) was born out of my anger over the rampant abuse that children are suffering everyday. It seems to me that children are under attack and our future is being destroyed right before our very eyes.

It was precisely in the aftermath of a string of high profile murders of several young children (Sarah Lunde, Jessica Lundsford, Shasta Groene, etc.) that I was driven to write The Legend of Witch Bane. Unlike the traditional YA fantasy book which is written merely for entertainment value, The Legend of Witch Bane was written to directly confront the issue of child abuse. Like all the great fairy tales and fantasy stories that influenced me as a writer, The Legend of Witch Bane is chock full of the traditional fantasy fare that informs children's literature (poetry, humor, adventure, magic, strange creatures, etc). But the moral question dominating the tale asks the reader, What do we all suffer when children are forced to grow up before their time? What future awaits humanity when it fails to protect its young?

I would like to think that The Legend of Witch Bane goes beyond being merely sheer entertainment and enters the realm of public service. Of course, none of the messages contained within my book would matter if the story wasn't interesting. Many of the themes are subtle and are in service to the story. But I think the wary reader will not only be entertained by the story, but also find that there is much more to my book than your typical fantasy romp.

It is interesting to note that The Legend of Witch Bane is set within the milieu of a vast fantasy world called Arva that I have spent nearly 20 years creating. The long, rich, and often violent history of Arva sets the backdrop for the story that takes place in The Legend of Witch Bane. I hope that new readers enjoy my tale, as many already have, knowing that this is but the first of many adventures to come.

So what fantasy books have you guys written? Readers feel free to join in anytime.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is a finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."-Crystal Reviews
_


Now 99 cents!!!

Here's the 30-second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga):


----------



## Frank_Tuttle (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a few titles I'd like to hawk -- er, suggest.



Dead Man's Rain finds Markhat hired by a rich widow who insists her dead husband has returned from the grave. Markhat doesn't believe in ghosts -- but as night falls on the Merlat mansion, Markhat's disbelief is strained to the limit.

This is a fantasy story, set in world of sorcery and spells and, just possibly, the walking dead.



In The Mister Trophy, the street-wise finder Markhat is hired by a trio of Trolls to find the head of their cousin, which has decorated the wall of a vampire's mansion since the end of the War. Markhat quickly finds himself in the middle of a struggle that threatens not only his life, but also the fragile peace that had endured since the Truce.



Wistril Compleat

All three of Wistril's magical misadventures are included in this complete compilation of cantrips and catastrophes!

Wistril Besieged --

Wizard Wistril's wants are simple -- four meals a day, a steady supply of honey-gold Upland beer, and above all else, peace and quiet.

All but the latter are in plentiful supply at Castle Kauph. Despite secreting himself in the Wild, Wistril finds himself battling an army of relentless mercenaries while the entire population of the nearest village takes refuge in his home. Even Kern, Wistril's long-suffering, sharp-tongued apprentice, isn't sure whether the army or the houseguests will prove to be Wistril's undoing!

Wistril Afloat --

Wistril doesn't believe in lake monsters -- until they invade the lake that just happens to provide Wistril's favorite fish dinners. Faced with the choice of adjusting his menus or daring the wilderness around Lake Ovinshoon, Wistril and Kern soon have bigger problems than mere lake monsters on their hands.

Because while Wistril wishes only to study the beasts, others wish to hunt them and skin them. Will Wistril's peaceful White Chair magics prevail against a ruthless band of wyvern-hunters who have only profit on their minds?

Wistril Betrothed --

If ever there was a determined bachelor, thought Kern, his name was surely Wistril.

So when Wistril's wife-to-be shows up with a pursuing army on her heels, life at Castle Kauph is turned upside down. And when another suitor for Lady Emmerbee's hand arrives, with a dark and menacing wizard of his own in tow, it's up to Kern and the rest of Castle Kauph to get Wistril wed without losing his head!

Obviously, the Markhat series is darker (much darker) than Wistril Compleat.

A new Markhat book, "Hold the Dark," is due to be out for the Kindle soon. And perhaps even a new anthology of Markhat stories as well.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Frank,

Your books sound interesting. I could be wrong, but after having read your book descriptions, I'm already getting images of Sweeney Todd, Van Helsing, and Sherlock Holmes. What is the inspiration behind the creation of your character Markhat?

_Don't forget to include your book links so that readers can click them at any point in this discussion._


----------



## Frank_Tuttle (Jul 1, 2009)

Markhat is my homage to all the word-weary, wise-cracking PIs I've enjoyed through the years.  I love hard-boiled detective yarns, and I love fantasy, so one day I decided to mix the two genres and see what happened.

What happened was Markhat.  One reviewer described him and 'the love child of Terry Pratchett's Sam Vimes and Dashiell Hammett's Sam Spade.'  I hope that's true, because that's exactly the character I wanted to write.  

Markhat's world is the city-state of Rannit, which is very Victorian in many respects.  This isn't Earth; magic works in Markhat's world, and Rannit's streets are full of creatures we'd consider magical.  So Markhat finds himself befriending or confronting Trolls, ogres, and of course the notorious halfdead, who are the wealthy vampires that make up Rannit's upper classes.

The painted finder's eye on Markhat's door indicates his profession.  If you've lost something -- sons or daughters, money or hope -- he's the man to see.  

And what he usually finds first is trouble.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Frank,

Markhat sounds like a very complex and intriguing character. If you don't mind telling us, how would you describe the tone of your books? Are they humorous, chilling, suspenseful, somber, or ominous? Or would you say the tone changes from book to book? It would be wonderful for potential readers to get a glimpse into the atmosphere of your books.


----------



## Frank_Tuttle (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the interest!

Markhat narrates all the books, so his voice is a constant in the series.  He's sardonic and sarcastic and not above poking fun at anything, even himself, so while there's tragedy and sorrow, there's also a lot of humor.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If anyone has any questions for Frank, feel free to shoot. In the meantime, I invite all the fantasy authors to give us the low down on their books.

BTW Frank, are your books available in DTB form? If so, can you please give us the link? The few of us on this forum who don't have a Kindle would be happy to check it out. If not, do you plan to publish them in print?


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Frank_Tuttle said:


> Thanks for the interest!
> 
> Markhat narrates all the books, so his voice is a constant in the series. He's sardonic and sarcastic and not above poking fun at anything, even himself, so while there's tragedy and sorrow, there's also a lot of humor.


Frank, Markhat has definitely acquired my interest. I don't have a kindle and can't afford DTB at the moment, so are the books available as a pdf download, like at Smartwords or somewhere. I'd really like to read at least the first and most likely the sequels.

Kevis, great thread you've started here. I'll add my books as soon as I find a good description for them other than what's already on Amazon. Thanks for getting it started.

Tanner


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Frank's book actually caught my eye on an Amazon search a couple weeks ago due to the cover. The description was really good and his description here helps it out more.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, Kevis...you asked for it! 
From C.S. Marks, author of the 'Elfhunter' trilogy
(Tales of Alterra, the World that Is)

Book I--Elfhunter

Review excerpts:

"Best villain since Darth Vader!"

"This tale of Alterra, the World that Is, is truly captivating! The eloquence with which C.S. Marks writes is extraordinary."

"Breathtaking. Brutal. Brilliant."

"The characters are captivating and complex; even the horses have personalities!"

"Fabulous adventure&#8230;it grips readers of all ages!"

This is the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a monstrous, mysterious creature who has sworn to destroy all the Elves of Alterra-until none remain. It is the story of Wood-elven heroine Gaelen Taldin, who has sworn to rid her world of the Elfhunter even as she is hunted by him. The conflict between them is a tangled web that blurs the line between Light and Darkness, love and obsession, free will and fate. Filled with moments both tender and terrifying, thrilling yet thought-provoking, it is a timeless epic fantasy suitable for readers of all ages. Join the Company of Elves, dwarves, mortal men, and delightfully intelligent horses. Come to Alterra-the 'World that Is.'

Winner of ReaderViews reviewer's Choice Award: 
Best Fantasy 2008; Best Series 2009

Book 2: Fire-heart

Review Excerpts:

"This book is an epic in every sense of the word: larger than life, frighteningly intense, and utterly unforgettable."

"Fire-heart is a throwback to the great fantasy tales of old, marrying a contemporary
sensibility with roots firmly planted in the classics."

"A complex tapestry of words and images, beautifully written."

"You won't want to put this book down until the very last word is devoured."

Description:

In the Second of the Tales of Alterra, the World that Is&#8230;

&#8230;the Company embarks on a thousand-mile odyssey through vast lands both savage and civilized, where they encounter a great variety of strange, sometimes hostile people. Their eyes are opened to many wonders, but evil lurks at every turn as destiny takes them onto unexpected paths. Battling through blood, treachery, fire, and thirst, they reach a safe and peaceful haven only to face the 'Scourge'-a terrible army of the worst dregs ever to roam the desert-and its nearly insurmountable weapon. Meanwhile, Gaelen of the Greatwood has summoned Gorgon Elfhunter to follow after her, knowing that the journey has only delayed their final reckoning. Should he find her, even the strength and will of the Fire-heart might not be enough!

Winner: Best series 2009, ReaderViews Reviewer's Choice

Book 3: Ravenshade

Review Excerpts:

"Explosively climactic!"

"Ravenshade illustrates that this story is foremost the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a villain unlike any other."

"Betrayal, love, loss, and joy are brought to life in ways that few others can match."

"Woven with deeply moving characters and incredible attention to detail, Ravenshade is the finale readers have been waiting for. It is a story told from the heart."

"Complex and intelligent, bone-chillingly cruel yet startlingly human in his thoughts and motivations, Gorgon is C.S. Marks' most brilliant creation."

Description:

In the third of the Tales of Alterra, the World that Is&#8230;

&#8230;the Elfhunter is forced into a confrontation with Gaelen of the Greatwood, setting into motion a tale of deceit and betrayal from which neither may emerge. In an effort to prevail over his wily enemy, Gorgon forms a powerful, poisonous alliance with an ancient, sinister force darker and deadlier than any the Company has yet known. Each side must weave a web of deception that ultimately drives them deep into the ruined northern lands, even as the World of Alterra is plunged into war. Will the armies of Lord Wrothgar overwhelm all who stand against them? Does the fate of the Light rest on the shoulders of one small Wood-elf as Gaelen strives to defeat the Elfhunter at last? At the heart of it all is the Stone of Léir and the mighty but forlorn spirit trapped within it.

Best Series, ReaderViews Reviewer's Choice, 2009

Link to Book Trailer:
(In which you can see some of my art work, plus hear original music performed by me...
...but don't let that scare you!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3CPuc_F8vc


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's the link for Archer's Elfhunter.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Kevis. Simply put I have one fantasy series, three of the five books published. It is epic fantasy and set in San Francisco and China and are covered in detailed threads on Kindleboards. The Jade Owl Legacy Series

Book I - The Jade Owl
Book II - The Third Peregrination
Book III - The Dragon's Pool

  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanner Artesz said:


> Frank, Markhat has definitely acquired my interest. I don't have a kindle and can't afford DTB at the moment, so are the books available as a pdf download, like at Smartwords or somewhere. I'd really like to read at least the first and most likely the sequels.
> 
> Kevis, great thread you've started here. I'll add my books as soon as I find a good description for them other than what's already on Amazon. Thanks for getting it started.
> 
> Tanner


Tanner,

We're all looking forward to hearing about your books.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Archer and Ed,

Thank you for your contributions to this thread.  Both of your books have been well received by readers and have developed a loyal following. Can you give a little background on the creation of your series and tell us what inspired you to write them?

_Don't forget to include your book links with your posts so that readers can click them to go to your sales page at any point in this discussion._


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Since there are plenty of KB authors who have published fantasy books, we would certainly love to hear about your books and get a little background on their creation. So feel free to join in on the discussion.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

*Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy*
*Origin*
Many of the characters in *Shadow of the Ghost* spent many years being developed in D&D campaigns. The story actually started to be Ky's (The Lord of Chaos) origin and parts of that can still be seen in Delmaria's journals which are scattered through the chapters.

*The Story*
*Shadow of the Ghost* follows the trials of Ky and his friends as they try to avoid being replaced as the gods of the planet El'aseala. The problems begin when Ky retrieves some of his pre-god memories and finds the reason he persued becoming a god in the first place. As the rest of The Nine work on survival, Ky tries to find a way to restore his first born son. He learns that this can only be done if he obtains his full power, but to get that, he must return to the people that exiled him in the hopes that he would die.

This is the first installment of the trilogy but can be read as a stand-alone.



Thanks for reading.
Tanner


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanner,

I'm currently reading your book and enjoying it very much. Can you give us a little background on your story and tell us what inspired you to write it? Thanks.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Tanner,
> 
> I'm currently reading your book and enjoying it very much. Can you give us a little background on your story and tell us what inspired you to write it? Thanks.


I've always wanted to be a musician or a writer. Writing seems to be the option that I have some skill with though I still enjoy blasting my guitar now and then. *The Lord of Chaos Trilogy* developed slowly. Different versions of Ky's story had been started many times over the last 20 or so years. Then I had some friends who read what I had started and wanted me to finish it. So these books are a result of keeping some friends happy.

*Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy*:
Ky's triplets come of age in book 2. But someone has their eyes on them, hoping to become a goddess in her own right by stealing the god essence from one of them. Mistress, an albino necromancer and the goblin chief, Ghostspawn, leave a trail of murder and deceit in their pursuit of power. Due to some decisions Ky has made, they may get more than then hoped.

I wish I were better at writing these blurb-type things.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my blurb about my fantasy book:
(Book 2 will be on the way shortly. I'm nearing the final revision.)
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM
"The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"









Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravages the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it is too late.

But like in all adventures, there are a few unanswered questions to solve. What has happened to the old Keeper? What are Germites? And can Wanda get used to her cat giving her backtalk while trying not to get grounded for helping the fairies? Join Wanda on her adventure, while she finds out that sometimes the best solution to a problem is the one you find within yourself.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tiffany, here's a image link for you



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mima (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Kindlers,

I have 2 fantasy books available at Amazon. 
Both are erotic romance.

This is a braided (stories share a common world) anthology, a contemp feline shapeshifter world.








http://www.amazon.com/Half-Were-House/dp/B002E19MRK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247791417&sr=1-3

This is one of my Bonded fantasies, an alt-world series of various shapeshifters and elemental magic.








http://www.amazon.com/Beast-Within/dp/B002E19MJS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247791417&sr=1-5


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Mima,

Welcome to Kindle Boards and thank you for your contribution to this thread. I've gone ahead and added your books to the list in the OP. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kevis, you're getting a lot of good and interesting fantasy books listed. Even without a Kindle, I've enjoyed looking at the descriptions. Great thread.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Kevis, you're getting a lot of good and interesting fantasy books listed. Even without a Kindle, I've enjoyed looking at the descriptions. Great thread.


Sierra,

I think the list is great too. With that said, I thought we would have gotten a few more authors to participate on this thread. But I guess beggars can't be choosers, can they?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, wish I could help but I only have some witches in mine.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

My one true fantasy tale is an epic fantasy novelette entitled _*"The Summoner"*_.

Davian, brother of a disgraced former member of the Sacred Order of Permeation, also known as the Summoners, has waited eons for the chance to to finish the task his brother Scapin failed to complete. But he must contend with a haughty ghost, a brash and beautiful female who may be the most powerful Summoner ever born, and growing darkness within his own soul, the very same temptations that destroyed his brother three thousand years ago. Will Davian prove to be a better man?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Summoner is a wonderful work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

These are not my books, but I'd like to recommend these Fantasy/paranormal romances from Amber Quill Press by Cassandra Curtis.
Shifting Tides: Beneath a Midnight Sea
http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Tides-Beneath-Midnight-Sea/dp/B000U9OVB0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1247961088&sr=1-1
Shifting Tides: Song of the Sea
http://www.amazon.com/Shifting-Tides-Song-Sea/dp/B001QBPM1E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1247961088&sr=1-5
The third book in the series, Shifting Tides: Soul of the Sea will be released on August 2.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I've written two fantasy novels and a collection of short stories.

*Cry for the Moon* is about a boy named Zach who grows up in a family of werewolves, but chooses not to accept that kind of life for himself. The only way he can escape it is by running away, which he does, and most of the book deals with his adventures after that. Although fantasy, the realism can sometimes be very harshly true-to-life. But Zach is an upbeat sort of person, and he approaches the world with a fair bit of tongue-in-cheek humor which keeps the story from being too dark. He learns a lot about the meaning of love and the purpose of life. I'm told the story can be rather philosophical and thought-provoking at times, maybe even inspirational to some. If you like a lovable hero who has to overcome rejection and loss and terrible odds to achieve happiness, you might like this story. It's received good reviews.

The inspiration for it? Well, it's based partly on the life of a boy I dearly love, and some of Zach's thoughts and personality come directly from that source. It's meant to be a story, not a biography, but it might interest readers to know that several of the incidents in the book actually happened in real life. (although not the werewolves. lol). I included them as another way of blunting the hard edge of this story, since a metaphor is less disturbing and more subtle than if I had used something like abuse or neglect as a reason for him to run away. As others have said, children are under fierce attack in today's world, and I wrote this book for them. Not so much for adults to inspire them to do something, but for the kids themselves who live in the heart of darkness and think there's no hope. They badly need to be reminded that there is.



*The Prophet of Rain* is about a kid named Jeremy, who is a daydreamer and a slacker (according to his brother). His life is dull but safe, and he hankers for something more adventurous and exciting to happen. When he's captured by passing slavers, he gets his wish in a way he didn't exactly anticipate. He has a dramatic change in fortunes when a rich merchant sets him free and trains him as a steward in his house, but eventually that leads to even worse trouble when the king (a very wicked man) seeks to arrest the entire household for treason. Jeremy has to flee the city with three friends and hide in the wilderness. While there, God speaks to him and orders him to overthrow the king and do several other seemingly impossible things. The only tool he's given to help him is the power to control the rain. He gets discouraged and almost gives up several times, but after many adventures he succeeds in a very unexpected way.

The inspiration for this story came very loosely from the Book of Jonah, although you'd probably never guess it unless you knew ahead of time.



*Beneath a Star-Blue Sky * is a collection of short stories, all fantasy, about various topics and characters. If you like my novels, you'd probably like these too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Well, wish I could help but I only have some witches in mine.


Sierra,

Celtic Evil is right at home here on this thread. Thanks for the contribution. I've added it to the list in the OP. 


Now 99 cents!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If there are any other authors who would like to add their fantasy books to this thread, feel free to mention it. I'll be sure to add your book to the list in the OP.


Now 99 cents!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for starting the thread - lots of interesting books here!

I'd like to add my middle grade fantasy/mystery to the list. I wrote it for my numerous nieces and nephews, so the boy and girl leads play equally strong roles in the story. It's available in Kindle at $1.99 and Paperback at $9.95.





> Kevin and Ginny are best friends. They enjoy spending their summer vacations exploring Sharper's Woods, coming up with neat experiments, pretending to be Sherlock Holmes and Mister Watson, and sometimes just sitting in the clubhouse of The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium. They are the only members of the club, but that doesn't stop them from having fun.
> 
> Sometimes their exploring gets them into trouble, either for going somewhere they shouldn't have or by finding something that was better left unfound. In this case, it is a strange metal object, a talisman, which calls forth, unbeknownst to Kevin and Ginny, a powerful witch. The kids do know that weird events have been happening in their small town. Animals have been found dead, and then they disappear. The metal object they found has a strange effect on Ginny when she touches it. It will take all their detective skills and courage to solve the mystery, and to defeat the witch once they realize who they are up against.


Elmore Hammes
Author and Reader


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Some truly terrific reads on this thread. Just doing my part to make sure they get noticed. If any author has written a fantasy book they'd like to mention, feel free to do so.


Now 99 cents!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Fantasy Community! I'm a new Kindle author and I'd be happy to tell you about my fantasy novel. In one sentence, my story is about a human infant who is found and raised by dragons in a world where her kind no longer exist. It is appropriate for readers aged ten and up (that includes adults) and is the first in a series. I'm adding the finishing touches to the second edition now, and I plan on writing at least two more in this series after that. My book is titled *The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding* and is currently available as a Kindle edition for $10. For more information, visit my site at www.oescienne.com. There is lots of information on that site, including an excerpt and plenty of artwork. Thanks and I'm looking forward to browsing through all of the fantasy books posted here!
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all. I'm afraid I'm not too handy with the technicalities of posting on these forums so I've been unable to include an image of my book. I hope someof you will get a chance to look at "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" which has done extremely well in hard copy but is selling much faster on Kindle as I've been able to price it considerably lower. I'm now well into the sequel, "The Archon's Assassin" which should be ready for release late this year.

http://www.amazon.com/Resurrection-Deacon-Deceptions-Demiurgos-ebook/dp/B002YK4EDI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262794320&sr=8-2


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

The city of Arcana sits on the edge... of this world and the next... of magic and physics... of everything you wish for and everything you fear. It is a wonderful place, full of sorcerers, magical creatures and even the occasional god. It is a terrible place, full of sorcerers, magical creatures and even the occasional god.

Everything that has ever terrified anyone from under a bed or the creepy house at the end of the street or their own nightmares has passed through Arcana before coming into the world.

It is ruled by the Arcanas, major and minor, powerful beings who keep the peace between dark and light. Neither good nor evil they watch over the city that bears their name enforcing the Law of Balance with swift, often brutal, hands. Or talons. But, lately, the Arcanas have been slipping. The Balance isn't being protected as it should. Demons not only walk the Earth they sit next to you at the diner, licking your soul.

It's bad; Book of Revelations bad. Mayan Calendar bad. Necronomicon bad. The Balance is shifting.

Someone has to keep the Balance if the Arcanas won't. Someone has to protect this world from the things of the Other.

That someone is Grim.

He and his friends- Dex... the tough guy, Flora.. the witch, Sherman... the thief, Belladona... the huntress and Mr. Sun... the merchant- place themselves in the breach, holding back the dark things and the bright things before they can get into the world.

The Grim Arcana tells their stories. Find out who lives, who dies and who (or what) the hell Grim is anyway in these six stories set in a world that is enough like ours to be familiar but different enough to steal your soul.










The Price of Salt (The Grim Arcana)

You know that old house on the corner that everybody says is haunted? Your parents told you never to go near it because something bad might happen. This house makes that one look like a Caribbean day spa.










The Cost of Opening (The Grim Arcana)

What do you get when you mix a hardboiled detective, a stripper with a cashbox for a heart and a simple magic charm? In the city of Arcana you get trouble of the world-shattering, life-eating kind with only one lonely sorceress standing between humanity and oblivion.

Hardboiled fantasy and horror from the author of Star Trek: Titan: Sword of Damocles.

99 cents for Mature Readers


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

My book, The Gift of Fury







, is a contemporary fantasy novel set in New York City. A lot of contemporary fantasy stories center around the paranormal, occult and vampires. You'll find those elements in my book but it's not going to be the same. I wanted my story to read and feel more like an epic fantasy story. You can find excerpts from my fantasy books at http://kyrin007.wordpress.com/.

Enter the world of Count Albritton. It is a world where magic and the supernatural are very real. Creatures of legend, sorcerers and other powers walk among us. As a paranormal investigator, Count helps people with supernatural problems the authorities are either unwilling or unable to deal with. It's dangerous work. Luckily he has Kara, a beautiful guardian angel to help him.

Over the years, magic has grown weaker as mankind has made more and more technological advances. Many things that were possible in the past are no longer possible or easier to accomplish using technology. One man seeks to change all of that. He plans to bring back the golden age of magic. To do so, means sacrificing the technology that mankind depends upon and unleashing horrors best left forgotten.

Count isn't about to let that happen. Even with the help of his friends, it's a fight he isn't sure he can win.

I recently lowered the price from $4.99 to 99 cents.


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to mention our fantasy books here!

My book, Middlewitch, was inspired by life in a small English village - although naturally there are no witches or vampires living here. As far as I know...











Alicia is a young witch with a mission: to protect the citizens of
Middlewitch, a sleepy little hamlet consisting mostly of a church, a
senior citizen's home, a pub, and two constables. You'd think such a
small town wouldn't have problems with dark forces, but you'd be
wrong. With the help of her cats, the Women's Institute, and the
Vicar, Alicia faces down demons, vampires, an American&#8230; and even the
City.
She finally has a boyfriend, but is she really able to learn to share
her life with James? And if she can, is she strong enough to get on
with his mother?

Middlewitch









(It is published by Drollerie Press and sells on Kindle at $3.03 - US price.)


----------

